# Selling my Eco Rims



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

If I could get some ideas from people about how much they are worth and what a fair price would be for me to sell them. 

If anyone is intersted im considering selling my eco rims. Just send me a PM and ill get in contact with you.


2012 Chevy Cruze Eco Rims 4 sale.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I've seen a few sets go on Ebay for around $600


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Id pay 600 shipped

h3llion


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Id pay 600 shipped
> 
> h3llion


Without tires

h3llion


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Id pay 600 shipped
> 
> h3llion


Where are you located? I might consider sending you mine for $600.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Where are you located? I might consider sending you mine for $600.


Texas

h3llion


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Id pay 600 shipped
> 
> h3llion



I will keep you in mind. I need to make a purchase on another set of aftermarket rims here in a few weeks. So I will get back with you and if your still intersted at the time I will ship my eco rims for $600 straight to your door.


----------

